# Jurassi Quench and cricket quenchers



## PlasticMonkey (May 6, 2005)

Hi, I know that most people provide the moisture for their mantids via misting, but I was wondering if any of those gel-water sources for feeder-insects could be used. (The gel-form makes it safer than a bowl of water.) I have a jurassi quench for future crickets that is enriched with calcium and vitamin C. Can this be used for the mantids as well? Thanks!


----------



## yen_saw (May 6, 2005)

Mantis may not think that is a water source but you could use that to keep the humidity level (a strange way though). The gel stays at the bottom and mantis seldom go down to the floor to look for source of water. I spray the mantis cage with clean water.


----------



## PlasticMonkey (May 6, 2005)

Okay! Thanks!

If nothing else, I'll just keep it for future crickets.


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2005)

Mantids generally won't go down to a dish of water or gel substitute if you try it. Just mist them and they are good to go. They get most of their water from their food.


----------

